# Victorian-Themed Party Ideas



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Okay, this isn't a Halloween party, but I still thought I'd ask for y'all's opinions. You guys are the best themed-partiers I know!

My husband and I often host themed movie nights at our house, and we generally try to have theme-related food. So for instance, when we did Awesome 80s Night, we had pizza; when we did Arrrrgh! Pirate Night, we had sushi and fish & chips. That sort of thing. We also always have popcorn, sodas, and other classic movie night foods.

So, when am I going to get to the point, right? Well, next weekend, we're having a God Save The Queen! Movie Night. Basically any movies set in the Victorian Era (though preferably taking place _in_ Victorian England). So anything Sherlock Holmes, From Hell, the various and sundry Dracula movies, Moulin Rouge, The Time Machine, Peter Pan, The Importance of Being Earnest, etc. (I'm also including Mary Poppins, The Secret Garden, and Pollyanna, even though I think they're all actually Edwardian... Close enough! We need some variety.)

So I need some ideas for food! We're definitely making cupcakes and popcorn (I think our friends would be disappointed if we didn't), and hot apple cider for a drink, but... I'm stumped beyond that.

I had a thought for cucumber sandwiches - classic afternoon tea snack - but that seems more like an appetizer than something that would actually FEED anyone. I need an entree. Any thoughts?

If I can't come up with anything really good, then I'll probably just go with my good ol' mac & cheese. That's always a hit. It's just fun to try to stick to themes when we do this. So i'd be grateful for any help you guys can give!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Stand by with a hose when the smoking jackets begin to smoke!
I had a book describing "Victorian" morals and expectations, manners. It was hysterical!
"You may always know when a Husband is abusing his Wife , sexually, because she walks stooped over, has dark circles under her eyes and has a deep raspy cough!" Could I make THAT UP? No I did not.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Sounds like fun stormy. I think you could still do the tea party idea. Mainly you just need finger foods. I had a Witches Tea Party last Halloween and I served shrimp salad on cocktail pumpernickel slices, turkey sliders (roast turkey breast on mini roll with lettuce and mayo with some cranberry sauce mixed in), mini quiche, stuffed mushrooms, and other bite size appetzers. You could make a platter of assorted sandwiches - chicken/tuna salad, ham & cheese, roast beef...cut the sandwiches on the diagonal to make tea party size, have a cheese board and a few bite size sides.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Here is a couple of places to check:

http://www.dumptv.com/holidaze/summer/victorian.html

http://www.mostly-victorian.com/links/food.shtml

http://www.thecooksguide.com/articles/food-and-drink.html

http://voices.yahoo.com/a-victorian-themed-halloween-4294501.html


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the help, guys! I think we've settled on cucumber sandwiches, apple cider, shrimp cocktails, and baked chicken legs! Every Victorian food search I did mentioned roast chicken, so I figured chicken legs would be a good alternative as a pick-up food.

Thanks again!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Um as far as dinner goes pheasant, quail, and duck are good choices if you can get them from your butcher. Goose liver pate' which I hear isn't as bad as it sounds. Fruits and upscale cheeses. Probobly some interesting cheese and meat spread along with some nice baked goods would be nice if you neighborhood had a good place for procuring these items without making you broke. For my area it's Trader Joe's and Grocery Outlet stores that often carry interesting cheeses, meats, and wines at affordable prices.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

To set the mood in the bathroom, use linen hand towels and small decorative hand soaps. Or decorate with a bowl and pitcher. This sounds like it would be so much fun. One of my favorite movies, Somewhere in Time would fit right in with your movie night.


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

I got all excited when I found this thread. I am having a Victorian Haunted Mansion-themed party this year, and I am doing my menu planning currently. No idea what to do, but I always try to go super-authentic with my parties. I know I will have "dusty old" scones, and mystery meat pies. Everything is hand made in my house, as far as food goes. Any suggestions welcome. Also, we will probably be playing the winking murder game, so any interesting deaths in keeping with the theme would be helpful. TIA


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

A really nice dessert for the Haunted Mansion theme is Ghouliet's Coffin Brownies. Super easy and very tasty. I personally used Duncan Hines Dark Chocolate Fudge Brownie Mix, and they were awesome.

You can find the coffin pan on Ebay, and it's totally worth the $15.


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Those sound great, but I was looking for actual foods from the Victorian Era(mostly inspired by French cooking) that I could put a grisly twist on.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Here is a link to Mrs Beeton's book of household management, I think she was the Nigella Lawson of that era;
http://www.mrsbeeton.com/


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Annea said:


> Here is a link to Mrs Beeton's book of household management, I think she was the Nigella Lawson of that era;
> http://www.mrsbeeton.com/


Thanks Annea, I was actually just beginning to read it. One other poster had poster a link as well.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

AthenaHM said:


> I got all excited when I found this thread. I am having a Victorian Haunted Mansion-themed party this year, and I am doing my menu planning currently. No idea what to do, but I always try to go super-authentic with my parties. I know I will have "dusty old" scones, and mystery meat pies. Everything is hand made in my house, as far as food goes. Any suggestions welcome. Also, we will probably be playing the winking murder game, so any interesting deaths in keeping with the theme would be helpful. TIA


Here are a few things I found that I thought would be useful:

Croquenbouche...you could place spun sugar around it like cobwebs and put little chocolate spiders all over it  Heres a link to a recipe http://www.deliciousmagazine.co.uk/recipes/croquembouche













Stuffed Pumpkin...not how traditional this is but I thought it very fitting (you could maybe even do individual mini ones)...http://omgyummy.com/2011/10/29/french-fridays-with-dorie-pumpkin-stuffed-with-everything-good/
Brie en Croute....this one has cherries, might look like blood http://www.puffpastry.com/recipe/60829/dried-cherries-pecans-rosemary-brie-en-croute







and dont forget about quiche and escargot (now thats scary,lol)


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

pumpkinpie said:


> Here are a few things I found that I thought would be useful:
> 
> Croquenbouche...you could place spun sugar around it like cobwebs and put little chocolate spiders all over it  Heres a link to a recipe http://www.deliciousmagazine.co.uk/recipes/croquembouche
> View attachment 113897
> ...


Wow! These are all great ideas!! I am definitely going to try the brie and the spun glass hot cross buns. Thanks so much!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I kept looking and think I may have found a few more things...it seems you are going for a very gothic elegance even in your food choices, that sends me straight to dessert and hors d'oeuvres. Here is a link I think will get you started it basically just explains what a few types of appetizer are http://mymelange.net/mymelange/2010/09/easy-french-appetizers.html

Here are a few I think might work...

Brochette is anything on a stick/skewer like this
View attachment 113907
this one consists of dried tomatoes, marinated mozzerella balls and what appears to be panchetta (for a name think of something gross for the meat/flesh then just add en brochette behind it)


Tapenade...savory olive spread...here is a french recipe but there are tons of tapenades out there if this isnt to your liking
View attachment 113908
and the recipe http://frenchbydesign.blogspot.com/2011/07/bon-appetit-la-tapenade.html
View attachment 113919




Canape...layered appetizer usually on toast...like this
View attachment 113918
http://www.cookincanuck.com/2011/12/onion-bacon-marmalade-recipe/ or something like these






http://www.bhg.com/recipe/appetizers-snacks/ricotta-gorgonzola-and-honey-spread/



Roulade...aka rolled...I would look for a cheese roulade, something with maybe goats cheese similar to this






...this would be beautiful on a cheese and fruit tray with some artisain bagettes or heres another option






http://www.heb.com/recipecat/Veggie-Roll-Up-Appetizers/4509009/500009

Also saw these bottles when I was poking around, it would look great if you aged your bottles of wine labels and made them look dusty 
View attachment 113920


Hope you find something here that helps....if not it shouldnt be hard to find a few recipes that will work for what you invision...good luck


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Are you planning on serving your meal in courses? In Victorian times, among the upper classes and middle classes, the meals were served in courses. You began with an hors d'oeuvres then you might have soup, salad, main course, and deserts.

Lower classes did not try to emulate this practice, they ate what is currently called "family" style.

You might find this link useful. http://www.angelpig.net/victorian/formal_dinners.html

This idea sound fun. You could buy some silver serving pieces from Goodwill, you might be surprised what you would find.. Or perhaps you could borrow some serving pieces. I know I inheirited a silver service that has never been taken out of my linen closet. I know I have bowl, and platters as well as a tea service. You might also look at antique stores for a white linen tablecloth and napkins. Flowers for your table should be kept in a low arangement so it does not obstruct the view of the guests.


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

It will be a later grown-ups only party, so I think I will have it set up in sequence of courses(hors d'oeurvres, salad, mini main course, desserts), as you go down the buffet table. That is actually a great point to bring up. I am on a really remote base in Turkiye, but there is a great section of downtown that is all old-world shops, dirt cheap. When it gets a little closer to the day, I will schedule a few shopping trips to see if I can score some sweet fancy silver service. I have an antique china set, but I think silver or at least stainless steel would be better. I do have a perfect table cloth, but we will not be having a sit down service, per se. Thank you everyone for all of your awesome ideas. I get more and more excited for this every day


----------

